# 3rd SFG and 4th PSYOP



## peefyloo (Feb 2, 2010)

> The Department of Defense announced today the death of two soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.  They died Jan. 29 in Wardak province, Afghanistan, of injuries sustained while supporting combat operations.
> 
> Killed were:
> 
> ...


http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13282


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 2, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Warriors.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 2, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 2, 2010)

R.I.P
See ya on the other side!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2010)

Stand down men, your watch is over.  DOL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 2, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, soldiers.  Thank you for your sacrifice.  You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rest in Peace CPT Thompson and SPC Decoteau.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP Warriors, Valhalla welcomes you.


----------



## tova (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP and Salute.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP Brothers......


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn good man in Cpt Thompson, RIP my brothers.......


----------

